# Witchers Brew - Juice Reviews



## Rooigevaar (29/5/14)

Company: Witchers Brew (imported by SubOhmVapour)
Product Name: *Devils Cut*

Atomiser: Trident Clone
Coil Resistance: 0.5 ohms single coil
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 12mg
Blend: unknown (but it is very VG heavy if not pure VG)
Price: R 250.00 for 30ml
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

Website blurb:
A robust blend of tobaccos grown and naturally extracted in North Carolina. In the forefront is a pleasing Virginia extract matched with two other specialty tobaccos giving Devils Cut its unique tobacco flavor profile. Its sweet but not too sweet. Fresh bananas and other sweet secrets finish this delectable tobacco vape. If ever you needed a lighter ADV, this is it!??

Reviewer Notes:

This flavour takes me out of my body and puts me into a Jamaican bananna plantation. And I am the plantation owner and master of all I see. Dont get me wrong, this is not a "bananna" vape, well not the one you are used to or know. The bananna comes through the subtle tobacco flavours and you get the sensation of the bananna and grass and leaves in the plantation you are standing in. As I walk down the small pathway heading back to my farmhouse past the workers busy harvesing and cutting the big green leaves I sense something else, something I cant put my finger on. The flavours mingle with each other so well that I can not explain it in words, this must be experienced. It is light and crisp and the manufacturers description is spot on. The flavour still lingers on my lips as I take a sip of my iced tea on the veranda, looking down into the vally of my plantation. Something flutters in my peripheral vision, something dark, something sinister... It is the Devil! coming to take his CUT...

Definately an ADV if you can afford it to be. 
The bottles look spectacular with the twine and scull and the cork rounds it off perfectly, this does make it slightly tricky to open so beware of spilled juice. Having to use a pippette is a pain but the look of the bottle makes it worth it.

I dit try the other juices quickly but will give them all a good tasting before reporting back. I was so impressed with this juice that I quickly ordered more before posting this and convincing others to buy it.

Just making sure I get MY cut.

??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Wow! I hope I also see some nice visions when my order arrives and start vaping it . Now that was another angle I haven't read yet on e-liquid reviews, and strangely I could imagine the vape with your visual wording. Well done @Rooigevaar, looking forward to your next reviews.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/5/14)

This guy has talent.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/5/14)

Just a note to you guys on the Witchers Brew. Devils Cut and Blackbird are NET's so they are hard on coils and the coils can get crusty quick. You'll notice this quickly when you start picking up on that ashy taste and the undertones diminish. (No you're not getting vapors tongue - I've never experienced this with any of the liquids I stock). I do a new coil or dry burn every second day to get the most out of a bottle and highly recommend you don't go past the two day mark before changing out coils. The flavor on a new coil is just too damn good.

These are my experiences with Witchers, let me know how yours go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

So a bottle of Witchers should be shipped with a metre of Kanthal ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Oupa (3/6/14)

Blackbird and Neethlingshof Pinotage.... it works! Awesome tobacco vape.

Well done @RevnLucky7 on bringing in top shelf NET juices at decent prices. It motivates me to pursue extracts and NETs even more!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/6/14)

Oupa said:


> Blackbird and Neethlingshof Pinotage.... it works! Awesome tobacco vape.
> 
> Well done @RevnLucky7 on bringing in top shelf NET juices at decent prices. It motivates me to pursue extracts and NETs even more!



DO EEEET!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Oupa said:


> Blackbird and Neethlingshof Pinotage.... it works! Awesome tobacco vape.
> 
> Well done @RevnLucky7 on bringing in top shelf NET juices at decent prices. It motivates me to pursue extracts and NETs even more!



Benj, where we going to rig our own tobacco plantation boet? I'll reap, you sow!


----------



## eviltoy (3/6/14)

Company: Witchers Brew (imported by SubOhmVapour)
Product Name: *Devils Cut*

Atomiser: RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.9 ohms single coil
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 6mg
Blend: unknown (but it is very VG heavy if not pure VG)
Price: R 250.00 for 30ml
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

I have been on a tobacco kick lately as I am starting to pack up my cigars and pipes in favour of the healthier alternative. Got devils cut yesterday and vaped about 3ml already and this is what I found. Initial smell is a strong banana leave with a undertone of a golden tobacco and something else.

First time tasting it I didnt like it. To be honest I thought it tasted like puke and was ready to leave it right there. Now before you throw your toys on the previous comment I am a bit of a juice snob and I do not hold back on my opinions of these things CVS can back me up on that. The juice does however grow on you once the nuances come out. It reminds me of a pipe tobacco I once encountered from Sri Lanka. The tobacco was cured in banana leaves infact and this is very reminiscent of that.

I would rate this juice as an acquired taste. I can see the appeal of it to some but I think its not really my cup of tea. Don't get me wrong I will vape it to see if my opinions change as I could be mistaken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Nice honest review @eviltoy - as an ex-pipe & cigar smoker myself, I am looking forward to taste it myself and see if the rave, contra to your review, is verifiable or not.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Thanks for the review. Quite the opposite of the first. I find Devils Cut to be very light and far from a pipe tobacco. More like a mild cigar. Much milder than Blackbird.

A note on the thickness - Witchers Brew is a NET. The extraction process is what makes it thick.

Consider dropping your resistance to brighten up the nuances. The tones are key @eviltoy


----------



## RezaD (3/6/14)

eviltoy said:


> Company: Witchers Brew (imported by SubOhmVapour)
> Product Name: *Devils Cut*
> 
> Atomiser: RM2
> ...



Kinda like Boba's huh? Either you love it or you don't?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Kinda like Boba's huh? Either you love it or you don't?



Yeap.
I also see many of you guys using cotton as wicking material. I HIGHLY recommend you use a genisis wick, ekowool or silica. Cotton filters layers for me in a horrible fashion. Some homepages of top self liquids also state this and I have to agree with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (3/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Yeap.
> I also see many of you guys using cotton as wicking material. I HIGHLY recommend you use a genisis wick, ekowool or silica. Cotton filters layers for me in a horrible fashion. Some homepages of top self liquids also state this and I have to agree with them.



Preaching to the converted.

Me and @Matthee prefer silica over cotton.....even in our drippers. @Matthee has taken it to the nextt level though with the ceramic wicks......saw it in action....you cannot scorch it


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Preaching to the converted.
> 
> Me and @Matthee prefer silica over cotton.....even in our drippers. @Matthee has taken it to the nextt level though with the ceramic wicks......saw it in action....you cannot scorch it



I have some cotton hemp silica hybrid wicks on the way. I'm looking forward to trying that stuff.


----------



## eviltoy (3/6/14)

I'll try some ekowool tonight and report back. Will keep you guys posted


----------



## Silver (3/6/14)

I thought cotton brings out more flavour and silica mutes it slightly?
I thought people used silica for longevity, not taste.
But I must admit I have very little experience with comparing the two - have been mainly using cotton for some time


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Silver said:


> I thought cotton brings out more flavour and silica mutes it slightly?
> I thought people used silica for longevity, not taste.
> But I must admit I have very little experience with comparing the two - have been mainly using cotton for some time



Internet is littered with this debate.
I made up my mind the day I tried 5 Pawns on cotton builds, especially Gambit. Try the two next to each other to experience what I did. It turns the juice into a hollow dry version of it's former self. Kind of what I experience when using something like a Kanger or Aspire tank. Just can't do it. Most of the guys I know who went on the cotton buzz have all switched back to silica, mainly genuine Russian ekowool, not the stuff from fasttech.

That luscious wet vibrant tasty juicy yum taste I can only achieve with either a dripper rigged for mouth to lounge inhales with a tighter draw or the Kayfun. I've never been able to achieve it any other way.

Edit: Let me also state that I'm very set in my ways. I believe what I believe and I'm also taking into account that some people might actually prefer that hollower taste of a juice to what I like. Strange game we play this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/6/14)

Company: Witchers Brew (imported by SubOhmVapour)
Product Name: *Blackbird*
Atomiser: Trident Clone
Coil Resistance: 0.5ohm single, 1.2 ohm double.
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strenght: 12mg
Blend: Unknown but acording to @RevnLucky7 it is a NET juice (Naturally Extracted Tobacco) witch makes it thick.
Price:R250 for 30ml

Website Blurb:
Enjoyed like a fine scotch whiskey. Better yet enjoy it with your favourite whiskey and keep warm during the cold winter months. Its bold and only for the bold! Three exquisite American tobaccos grown and naturally extracted in North Carolina combines to give Blackbird it's in your face tobacco punch. But don't be afraid! A subtle layering of citrus and non citrus flavours gives this vape a very unique flavour profile unlike any other. It's finished off with a hint of cognac liquor to cleanse the palette.

Reviewer Notes:

*Rangers *- Few can speak with certainty of the "Rangers of the North" tall, mysterious strangers, occasionally seen in the shadows of the darkened tavern or in the wilds of Eriador. Tales of these frim men tell of their desire for solitude and their seeming indifference to the affairs of the free poeples of Middle Earth. Few have had direct dealings with the Rangers, and those that do often suggest to others that extreme caution be exercised if conversation must e had with these mysterious men of the wild. In truth, the Rangers of Eriador are of the noble line of the Dunedain of the North and have, since the fall of the mighty kingdoms of Arnor more than a thousand years in the past, pledged to silently protect the lands of Eriador, including the Shire and Bree Land from the darkness that once again threatens.
Few would speek ill of these grim champions if they but knew the service the Rangers have performed for centuries on behalf of all that is good in Middle Earth.

This juice is dark and brooding yes, but it has a lighter side. Just like the Rangers of the North it can be easy to miss judge this juice and not see the underlying goodness. I fault the website blurb for not ordering this juice off the bat, I was scared of it and it looked too dark for my tastes, but be assured it is not as heavy and pungent as the description suggests, it is in fact very crispy tobacco and every so often I get a hint of the promised citrus. Not everyone I gave a taste of this juice liked it but the ones who did loved it. I will be lying if I say this is my favourite but you can taste that it is a good quality juice and I will definately get more to keep for when I am in the mood for it, perhaps while watching a LOTR movie. the only "dark" side about this juice is how it treats your coils, it has no respect and will have you wondering if your battery has gone flat. 
I find myself longing to be back in my bananna plantation but this juice has its own merits and if you like tobacco flavours you will most likely enjoy this juice. It made me feel like a Ranger, staring over the wild plains or sitting in the shadows at the Prancing Pony tavern, like a Blackbird, watching, waiting...


NOTE: Reviews are subjective and reflect my personal tastes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RezaD (3/6/14)

Oh the drama......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

Great review @Rooigevaar - you should consider writing short stories. I love tobacco and citrus, should be right up my ally

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Give it to him.
He associates and makes a very good connection between a theatrical scenario and a flavor. He's actually hit the nail on the head and picked out everything about Blackbird that makes it my No.1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

Silver said:


> I thought cotton brings out more flavour and silica mutes it slightly?
> I thought people used silica for longevity, not taste.



I'm with Hi Ho here... I tried Silica and didn't enjoy it one bit... I'm also trying the ReadyXwick and I'm not sure if the taste is quite as good as I get with cotton but it's very close... but it's lasting capabilities make it a very much need to have and can't wait till we can get our paws on some more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/6/14)

Flavours give me feels...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Who ordered Level 1 Elixir? Any takers for a review on the non tobacco flavor?


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Who ordered Level 1 Elixir? Any takers for a review on the non tobacco flavor?



Will be giving it a vape this week. Will have to, Devils Cut and Blackbird bottles are half way already. And then I still have to get into the Vape Craving, and now there is Tark's on the way! 

Would like to hear what others think about these flavours.


----------



## Oupa (3/6/14)

@Rob Fisher , I wonder if different types of wick work better with different types of juices/flavours? I am also with the crowd that prefers silica type wicks. Flavours come through cleaner for me with silica.


----------



## RezaD (3/6/14)

Oupa said:


> @Rob Fisher , I wonder if different types of wick work better with different types of juices/flavours? I am also with the crowd that prefers silica type wicks. Flavours come through cleaner for me with silica.



Ahem......still waiting on your review of Boba's....


----------



## Oupa (3/6/14)

HA! You know I like it @RezaD ! A bit weird for me as a supplier and manufacturer of juice to review another brand 

We are totally hijacking this thread now


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/14)

Oupa said:


> @Rob Fisher , I wonder if different types of wick work better with different types of juices/flavours? I am also with the crowd that prefers silica type wicks. Flavours come through cleaner for me with silica.



Yip you may well be right... I can say with great authority that VM Menthol Ice is better on Cotton and ReadyXwick than Silica. 

But I think I should try Silica again because I really only tried it back in the early days when I first started making my own coils and wicks... like just over 2 months ago! 

One thing I have learnt is to pay attention to guys like you and Andre when it comes to Vaping.


----------



## Tom (3/6/14)

Yes! Vape mail from Spain incoming. Witchers Blackbird and Level 1 just ordered. Want to know. And I like the bottle design 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Tom said:


> Yes! Vape mail from Spain incoming. Witchers Blackbird and Level 1 just ordered. Want to know. And I like the bottle design
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



I should open my doors to Europe. I have a lot of traffic from up North.


----------



## Tom (3/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I should open my doors to Europe. I have a lot of traffic from up North.


I was considering to take a chance with a delivery from you. But inside EU its easier to get it. I will juay wait for a business trip to SA again.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Tom said:


> I was considering to take a chance with a delivery from you. But inside EU its easier to get it. I will juay wait for a business trip to SA again.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



What did you pay there?


----------



## Tom (3/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> What did you pay there?


20 euros. If it is really good then its a decent price. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Tom said:


> 20 euros. If it is really good then its a decent price.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Ouch... that's like R300


----------



## Tom (3/6/14)

Yip. 5 pawns is 28 euros. Juices are expensive here. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (3/6/14)

But cigs cost also 5 bucks a pack....so the cost of juice is still competitive 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (4/6/14)

ok. i have made up my mind...SubOhm juice here i come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex Smit (4/6/14)

ok. order placed....


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/6/14)

Welcome to the family!
Disclaimer: Don't blame us if you never look back from here on in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Not going to do a review as its been done already much better than I can even try to imagine.

WB *Blackbird*: If you loved good quality cigars in your past stinky life, its definitely for you.
WB *Devils Cu*t: If you enjoyed diy mixing and smoking a mellow semi-sweet pipe tobacco, get yourself some.

Both awesome and well worth the price, but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Not going to do a review as its been done already much better than I can even try to imagine.
> 
> WB *Blackbird*: If you loved good quality cigars in your past stinky life, its definitely for you.
> WB *Devils Cu*t: If you enjoyed diy mixing and smoking a mellow semi-sweet pipe tobacco, get yourself some.
> ...



I ordered myself some of the 12mg of Blackbird....Cannot wait  Thanks for the straightforward opinion on the Juices @johan, shmaaak it boet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/6/14)

*Head to head - Blackbird vs Devil's Cut (18 mg)*. Both Aquas at 0.6 ohm dual coils, wicked with Ekowool. On Launcher V2 mechs.

*Blackbird*: Yes, a good quality mild cigar on the inhale with a light and sugared cognac on the exhale, which linger on the tip of the tongue for some time. The cognac liqueur also manifests for me as a very slight muskiness, which seems to increase the lower the resistance goes (also tried Blackbird at 0.5 ohms on a single coil). Have an idea the musky will not be noticeable from around 0.7 ohms. Not and ADV for me, but for special occasions. More refined taste than Devil's Cut.

*Devil's Cut:* A mild and satisfying pipe tobacco on both the inhale and the exhale, but combined with some banana on the exhale. Less sweet than I expected and not cloying at all on the aftertaste. The balance of the banana is just perfect for me - compliments and does not take over the juice. More robust than Blackbird for me. Both give good throat hit (and vapour), with the Devil's Cut a close winner on the throat hit. This I can vape more regularly than Blackbird, but still a tad too sweet as an ADV for my taste.

The winner on my taste buds is Devil's Cut. Not sure I like the slight muskiness on Blackbird.

Both these juices are master class and well worth investing in.

NOTE: Increased the nicotine on the Devil's Cut from 12 mg to 18 mg with 2.1 ml of 100 mg PG nic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/6/14)

Dayum those launchers look sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/14)

Hi all

This is the first of my Witchers Brew reviews. It is of their *Blackbird *flavour. Witchers Brew is a US based premium juice manufacturer. I bought it from SubOhmVapor, a locally based supplier of premium international juices. Blackbird costs R250 for 30ml. Not cheap at R8.33 per ml but not as expensive as Five Pawns (R11.67/ml). The juice is 50/50 PG/VG and I got the 18mg strength.

I have been vaping Blackbird for about two weeks - to give it the time it deserves. Here goes...

*Witchers Brew - BLACKBIRD (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a mild milky and creamy tobacco that grew on me over time. It is a high quality juice and has a warmness that draws me back for more. I like it a lot and will re-order. *

The liquid is medium-coloured and smells good. Quite a unique smell. Tobaccoey and sweet, not too strong.

Blackbird has quite a unique taste. It's like a milky creamy tobacco. The milkiness reminds me of those small soft milk bottle sweets I ate as a child. The tobacco is there prominently but its not overpowering - rather well mixed with the other flavours. There is a slight caramel and toffee sort of taste too. Definitely a high quality complex juice with multiple flavours. Keeps one intrigued and guessing. I also get an ever so slight coffee type of aroma in the vapour occasionally. Could be my coffee imagination 

The flavours are not overpowering - it's rather mild - but in a pleasing way. I commend these guys for getting it mild yet flavoursome. (in my view, one of the hallmarks of an all day vape.) Other juices that are mildly flavoured can leave me wanting a bit more flavour. This one is satisfying.

The throat hit is satisfactory for me. I'd say it's medium for 18mg. A healthy punch but not knock me out. Good for ongoing vaping.

I would say this juice is on the sweetish side - but the tobacco rounds it out - reducing the sweetness. It's not too sweet. The vape is warm and creamy, not cool or minty. It is very tasty. It is natural tasting - no strange artificial tastes here. It is of medium dryness. The sweeter flavours make it wetter but the tobacco dries it. It's a good balance. This juice has a smooth texture and vapes very well.

The aftertaste is pleasant with the tobacco more prominent. It sometimes leaves slight tingles in my mouth.

Interestingly, I grew to like this juice over time. When I vaped it initially - my reaction was "It's nice, but not amazing". As I vaped it more and more it became more interesting and I noticed more of its flavours. Now I like it a lot. It has a warmness to it that draws me back for more. So give it a chance and some time.

From its name I thought Blackbird would be a no-nonsense hard hitting tobacco - but it's not that at all. Its a softer warmer creamy type of vape. I was surprised but in no way disappointed. It's great.

There aren't any major negatives I can think of for the juice itself.

I enjoyed vaping this at all times of the day. It's fine for first thing in the morning, nicotine quenching during the day and even as an after dinner treat, given its warmness.

I only vaped this in the REO/RM2. I tried para-coils and single coils ranging from 0.7 to 1.0 ohms. They were all good but I loved it at 0.9 ohms on a simple single microcoil. I found the flavour got a bit too "sharp" for me at 0.7 ohms and preferred the slightly richer and more rounded flavour at 0.9 ohms. This translates to about 20 Watts on a fresh battery.

Is it the best juice I've ever tried? No, but its definitely in my top few. I think this juice will likely hover around in my rotation for some time to come.




Packaging:
- full marks for originality! With a real cork instead of a plastic screw cap. String - and a skull! Very unique.
- however, in my view, not the best for practicality. The cork was difficult to open - I had to use a long-nose pliers to grip it firmly and rotate it slightly to loosen it. Using the cork is okay but each time you open it, there is a tendency for juice to drip down the cork. So not good from a wastage point of view.
- you will need a pipette or syringe to transfer the juice to your device. And when the cork is off, be very careful you don't knock over the bottle and spill all your juice.
- glass bottle is good
- the bottle is labelled quite well. The name is easily visible, the nic strength is marked on the back. But the PG/VG ratio is missing.
- overall I am not complaining given the amazing originality

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.9 ohm coil - cotton wick - (15 to 20 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/6/14)

Top class review, as always. Thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/6/14)

Super photo as well with the Reo alignments.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/14)

Hi Hi you are a class act! I wish I could dissect a flavour like you do! These kind of reviews should go into a separate thread with no other postings around them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (13/6/14)

now I am looking fwd to the Blackbird @Silver ....spanish mail seems slow, still waiting for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Super photo as well with the Reo alignments.


Yeah, that skull even has an evil look to it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/14)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I enjoyed writing the review and taking the photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/6/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I enjoyed writing the review and taking the photo


I think ours taste different because you have the Blackbird and I have the Blackbeard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

A question, @Silver please. You mention tobacco, but do not specify a type. Do you experience it as a pipe tobacco or a cigar tobacco?


----------



## Silver (17/6/14)

Lol @TylerD 
Brilliant

Affectionately known as Blackbeard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/14)

Matthee said:


> A question, @Silver please. You mention tobacco, but do not specify a type. Do you experience it as a pipe tobacco or a cigar tobacco?



I am not sure @Matthee. But id say its mild. Not overly sweet. Not sure because i didnt smoke pipes or cigars.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

For me personally Blackbird is exclusively a cigar type tobacco and Devil's Cut a blended pipe tobacco.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (17/6/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @TylerD
> Brilliant
> 
> Affectionately known as Blackbeard!


Next time we meet, we must actually just compare our Blackbird brews. Mine really doesn't taste like yours.
Weird!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

johan said:


> For me personally Blackbird is exclusively a cigar type tobacco and Devil's Cut a blended pipe tobacco.



I also get that wet cigar leaf flavor. However I find Devil's Cut to be a much milder Virginian Leaf. I've also found I prefer Devil's Cut in a dripper and that is the first time I can say I prefer any flavor being dripped. The tones completely change and I don't really enjoy it in a tank as it appears slightly flat. But as soon as I drop it onto a 0.3ohm dual coil, it brightens up into something else. Very odd...


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

I agree @RevnLucky7, IMO all tobacco flavours only really shine at sub-ohm in a dripper or especially a Reo.


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

johan said:


> For me personally Blackbird is exclusively a cigar type tobacco and Devil's Cut a blended pipe tobacco.


Yes, that is how I experience it as well.


----------



## Tom (21/6/14)

WB has arrived....first impressions:

Blackbird in the Enigma @0.4 ohms

Cigar, definitely. nice so far. I cannot taste anything else then tobacco yet. Will there be any other nuances? We will see. I am going to prep the Kayfun just now with Blackbird. I got the 12mg, as usual, and this has more TH then the H1N1 from Nicoticket. But cannot compare apples and pears, as the H1N1 was used in the Kayfun for more then one week, exclusively. Plumes are fantastic, but also that is no indication yet as all juices go off like steam engines in the subohm Enigma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/6/14)

Tom said:


> WB has arrived....first impressions:
> 
> Blackbird in the Enigma @0.4 ohms
> 
> Cigar, definitely. nice so far. I cannot taste anything else then tobacco yet. Will there be any other nuances? We will see. I am going to prep the Kayfun just now with Blackbird. I got the 12mg, as usual, and this has more TH then the H1N1 from Nicoticket. But cannot compare apples and pears, as the H1N1 was used in the Kayfun for more then one week, exclusively. Plumes are fantastic, but also that is no indication yet as all juices go off like steam engines in the subohm Enigma


 
Glad you got it @Tom

My first impressions were "nice but not amazing"
Took a while for me to get to like it. After a few days I really liked it - then after another day or two - I loved it.

Do you get the creamy "milkiness" ?

I wasn't at 0.4 ohms - must be different there
I was at around 0.8 and settled on 0.9. 
I was on 18mg - so nice throat hit.


----------



## Tom (21/6/14)

Silver said:


> Glad you got it @Tom
> 
> My first impressions were "nice but not amazing"
> Took a while for me to get to like it. After a few days I really liked it - then after another day or two - I loved it.
> ...


so far I think its ok. Also not convinced yet. But will give it a good and fair chance. Dont get anything but tobacco, its not so different from Halo Freedom Juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/6/14)

Tom said:


> so far I think its ok. Also not convinced yet. But will give it a good and fair chance. Dont get anything but tobacco, its not so different from Halo Freedom Juice.



Try switch to your tank setup? 
It's odd that you get only tobacco as there is way more going on in Blackbird for me than just the authentic cigar flavor. There's citrus notes, the brandy note finish is also not subtle. Thinking maybe you might be scorching through them at 0.4? 

No idea. But my experience of Blackbird is drastically different than yours. Let us know how it pans out.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/6/14)

Also, are you using cotton as wick? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (22/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Let us know how it pans out.


here goes....

this is a great tobacco, i thoroughly enjoyed vaping it tonight. It was a sports night out, at a pub. WC action. I had the Blackbird loaded in....the Evod on a Spinner. Lol, that was the first time since who knows when. After having lost my Orochi with Kayfun in a taxi last week...I wont take an expensive device to have a jol. Ever again.

This juice is perfect with a drink. I felt some kind of sweetness on the exhale. But cannot pinpoint it yet. More impressions to come.

Right now it evolved from a slight disappointment to a good candidate in my rotation. 9/10 so far. Lets see what the Kayfun says tomorrow  I am sure it will be good.

2 of my mates wanted to try, and they both kept asking throughout the night for another puff. I never made a big deal around the vaping, never tried to convince anyone, they both tried the occasional puff from my setups before. So, I was quite surprised that they asked for it and enjoyed the vape. The Blackbird took a big part in that.


----------



## Tom (22/6/14)

here you can see why one should give the juices a chance, even if you dislike it at first. It often changes, I found that mostly with tobaccos tho. The Mount Baker 555 was the first US tobacco juice I had, in February, and that changed from yuk to very enjoyable too. But the local supplies here went dry on that...

Well,

right now my favorite tobaccos are H1N1 and Blackbird, followed by House of Liquids Cigar de Paris. The latter are closer tastes, as H1N1 is much sweeter and cannot directly be compared.


----------



## RIEFY (22/6/14)

great to see its getting better tom.have you tried devils cut? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (22/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> great to see its getting better tom.have you tried devils cut?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


nope, not yet. taking my time with blackbird first


----------



## RIEFY (22/6/14)

Tom said:


> nope, not yet. taking my time with blackbird first


would like to hear your thoughts on this ine!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom (22/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> would like to hear your thoughts on this ine!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


i will start during the week with the Devils Cut, and give feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (22/6/14)

First review on a juice so please be nice .....
WB level 1 elixir 

Used in aerotank mega and kayfun 3.1 with 1.0 ohm ribbon coil and 2 string of silica 2 mm.
In both flavor is excellent ( better in the kayfun ) 
Plenty of vapor , good th .
Not a lot of tobacco flavor ( thats why i liked it ) , and let you explore more taste as u vape it . I tried only the 12 mg so far . What i like the most is on the exhale you get a real fruity taste . 
As well vapor is dense and thicker than any other i tried before . 
I would recommend it to anybody that want to treat them-self to a nice juice ( in a cool packaging) full of flavor but not overpovering . 
As soon as vaped is a non sweet juice but is sweet on the exhale . 
I would buy it again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (23/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> would like to hear your thoughts on this ine!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


hmm, this one I started yesterday. Dripper and Kayfun. I dont like it....maybe yet. @Andre commented some muskiness for Blackbird.... I can taste musk in the Devils Cut. Or is it Patchouli? Tastes like that hippie stuff smelled when it was in fashion many moons ago. Strange. If it does not change then it wont be my thing at all.

But, I will give it more chance to change my first impressions. As with the H1N1 and Blackbird....both changed after first disliking it. H1N1 is right now my number 1 ADV. Hoping that Devils Cut gets at least into my rotation of +/- 10 different juices  If so, then my recent new juice trials would be a near 100% success. Only Nicoticket Creme Brulee is ok'ish. Maybe a 7/10.


----------



## HPBotha (23/6/14)

I am Brewing my own Boere Brew. Afrikaners is plesierrig. And witches are from the devil. EEEEEEVVVVOOOOUUUULLL

but my order will still stand with some witches Brew nontheless.... kyk net of die souties kan joll. Vaping the Cape way 




Spoiler: Brew's Labels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (24/6/14)

Tom said:


> hmm, this one I started yesterday. Dripper and Kayfun. I dont like it....maybe yet. @Andre commented some muskiness for Blackbird.... I can taste musk in the Devils Cut. Or is it Patchouli? Tastes like that hippie stuff smelled when it was in fashion many moons ago. Strange. If it does not change then it wont be my thing at all.
> 
> But, I will give it more chance to change my first impressions. As with the H1N1 and Blackbird....both changed after first disliking it. H1N1 is right now my number 1 ADV. Hoping that Devils Cut gets at least into my rotation of +/- 10 different juices  If so, then my recent new juice trials would be a near 100% success. Only Nicoticket Creme Brulee is ok'ish. Maybe a 7/10.


nope. it won't make it into my rotation at all. Devils Cut is not for me, I cant stand the musky taste of it. gone up for sale here. The Blackbird is actually very enjoyable. But not an ADV. Doesn't have to be tho


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/6/14)

@RevnLucky7 Devil's cut, please sir, may I have some more?

When will you have stock again?


----------



## Cat (27/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> I am Brewing my own Boere Brew. Afrikaners is plesierrig. And witches are from the devil. EEEEEEVVVVOOOOUUUULLL
> 
> but my order will still stand with some witches Brew nontheless.... kyk net of die souties kan joll. Vaping the Cape way
> 
> ...


 
 That's interesting, please tell us more. i'm brewing my own Durban brew  ...and then the next project will .za.twak, genuine Transvaal or Rhodesian tobacco...and i will outdo you with the label...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

I am still waiting on the steeping to be completed.... 

Start date 21/06/2014 
mature date 12/07/2014

so ja. pappa sal maar moet sien en proe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

Cat said:


> That's interesting, please tell us more. i'm brewing my own Durban brew  ...and then the next project will .za.twak, genuine Transvaal or Rhodesian tobacco...and i will outdo you with the label...


 
BTW. getting my order in tomorrow of witches brew!!!


----------



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

YUMMIE!!!!!! Arrived this morning, and the office is smelling AWESOME. now to wait for my my atty and mod...... DAMN YOU CHINA!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (27/6/14)

@HPBotha, don't wait smash it
 Enjoy pure bliss my friend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (1/7/14)

Ok so not a formal review but here are my thoughts
Witcher's Brew BLACKBIRD
(Vaped in a mPT3 with a 1.2ohm coil on 9W)

This is a very rich cigar tobacco, laced with some citrus and something creamy (as was mentioned) and on the exhale a sweet nearly alcoholic lingering taste. A sweet brandy or even a sweet whiskey (Bain's).
Didnt realise it at first but after a few puffs I was second guessing myself if I had had a drink prior to the vape or not (which I didnt).

It requires 2 - 3 primer puffs to get going and then it is very potent, with dense plumes of vapour that linger around suspiciously.

Those are just the initial flavours I got but it feels like my tastebuds are struggling to identifiy another lingering undertone. Not sure if it's a burnt toffee or something.

So far so good. Not an ADV!!! But it shouldnt be. This is one for a evening dop infront of the fireplace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

I could not wait on my goodies from china... so i had a vape of the Aztec in my inferior cleorimizer at 2 ohm - - - -good lord was i amazed!!!! rocked my world!!!

i am thinking of setting up a re-order with @RevnLucky7 for this on a monthly basis. still have to wait on my goodies to REALLY appreciate it. but DAMN that Aztec is so complex it boggles the mind. 



LOVE it


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

phanatik said:


> Ok so not a formal review but here are my thoughts
> (Vaped in a mPT3 with a 1.2ohm coil on 9W)
> 
> This is a very rich cigar tobacco, laced with some citrus and something creamy (as was mentioned) and on the exhale a sweet nearly alcoholic lingering taste. A sweet brandy or even a sweet whiskey (Bain's).
> ...


And which Witchers Brew are you talking about?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> I could not wait on my goodies from china... so i had a vape of the Aztec in my inferior cleorimizer at 2 ohm - - - -good lord was i amazed!!!! rocked my world!!!
> 
> i am thinking of setting up a re-order with @RevnLucky7 for this on a monthly basis. still have to wait on my goodies to REALLY appreciate it. but DAMN that Aztec is so complex it boggles the mind.
> 
> ...


 
Saw your review. Glad you enjoy it. It's almost SOLD OUT again!


----------



## phanatik (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> And which Witchers Brew are you talking about?


Oh Sorry, Blackbird


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

phanatik said:


> Oh Sorry, Blackbird


Thanks, maybe just edit your post and add that for future reference?


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

On the Blackbird today, definately not for my sub par equipment, but i am getting lots of whisky and lavender - thats whats coming out of my crappy clearomizer. so i cannot fully endorse untill i have my kit. but i just HAD to try it! 

Tomorrow its the Port Royal

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks, maybe just edit your post and add that for future reference?


thanks Andre,

Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> On the Blackbird today, definately not for my sub par equipment, but i am getting lots of whisky and lavender - thats whats coming out of my crappy clearomizer. so i cannot fully endorse untill i have my kit. but i just HAD to try it!
> 
> Tomorrow its the Port Royal


 

ROFL...
Lavender?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (1/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> ROFL...
> Lavender?


 
I doubt... not a fan of lavender and would have picked up on it immediately.


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> ROFL...
> Lavender?


tOLD YOU - i am vaping on a piece of crap - litrally one quater step above a twisp.... know there's more...but it was haunting me - that bottle. t

he hue / colour i percieve is that of lavender - not coffee, toffee, or any other eeee, other than whisky.

hence me stating that i cannot endorse untill china arrives with my kit.


----------



## phanatik (15/7/14)

OK so I've spent some time with blackbird and I cannot get enough of it... I Vape it at different wattages just to get the different nuances out of it and the perfect balance is at 9W with the new improved kanger 1.5 ohm coils in my mpt3. Wow... It actually makes my mouth water after a few puffs. I have never tastes anything like it. Rich dark tobacco with a sweetish smooth drag, with a warm creamy cognac exhale. NSFW though, as two colleagues asked me if I was boozing on the job, lol. Love it! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/7/14)

Have been using a dripper on the blackbird. And it is much better now. I still taste Earl gray tea in the tobacco. Better than the lavender I tasted on the clearomizer. I do recommend the blackbird. And the exhale is smooth. You need lots... because the black bird just wants to fly!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (15/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> Have been using a dripper on the blackbird. And it is much better now. I still taste Earl gray tea in the tobacco. Better than the lavender I tasted on the clearomizer. I do recommend the blackbird. And the exhale is smooth. You need lots... because the black bird just wants to fly!!!


I also quite like the Blackbird. Always doing it in the Kayfun @15W.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Witchers Brew - Moondust Mini Review:

Nom. NomnomnomNOMnom. SuperNOM. Nom to the power of NOM.

Tart custard. Who would have known. Nommedy nommedy NOMNOM x 10003

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

